# What do you put on your quilt label?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm trying to decide what to put on the label for dh's quilt. My name, who it is for and the name of the pattern is what I have so far. Oh and a little something mushy just to make him feel good.  But I read where someone else puts the town and state. Do you do that? I hadn't thought about that before. I certainly wish the old quilt I bought had at least a name on it!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Need to add the year.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I usually put the name of the recipient, reason for getting/giving it, my name, city/state, and date. I don't usually include pattern/block names...unless it's a kit.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a thought.....
"If you want to know how much I love you...just count the stitches,
The first is for hugs,the next for kisses."


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

That's such a sweet sentiment.

My labels usually include

Title (I name my quilts eg Spring Fever, Country Spice, Pink Diamonds, Christmas Sawtooth Star)
For ............
[Occasion optional] eg 90th Birthday, Graduation

Made by ..........
City, State
Year


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

There are a ton of sites that have all sorts of sweet things to put on the labels, just search "quilt label sayings" and you can find one that will suit almost everyone and every quilt. 
My labels always include who it is for, their relationship to me (unless the saying has something to do with it) and what the occasion is, my name and the date I finish it.


----------

